# Tecumseh H60 - choke lever conflict



## DaveV (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi all - I have an old Ariens M6D with an Tecumseh H60. I bought a new carb, but when I went to install it, the choke lever will not work with the linkage cage, as the choke lever on the new carb moves to the rear not front and will not work with the throttle cage.. I tried swapping the choke assembly from the old one, but the lever to the lil springloaded "bump post" is different. I put it all aside for the moment instead of force the issue, as I have another machine for storms but I love this lil unit, these old Ariens are tanks. I am wondering if there are different choke shafts/levers available for that carb before I try to doctor the new one and make possibly make things worse. As I get older I have learned to sleep on probs like and do a lil research, so I thought I would throw it out the glitterati here and see if anyone else has encountered this.  I posted a pic of the control assembly I saw on EBAY, it is identical to mine, I can put pix of the carbs up if necessary. Thanks!


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Not sure I fully understand your situation. Is the choke lever the long, flat type, and is it hitting the throttle bracket restricting its movement. If so, why not "clip" or "bend" the lever so that it can be free to move? MH


----------



## DaveV (Jan 12, 2011)

THX, - the old carb has the long flat type that points out/away from the unit, the new one not flat and faces in, looks like attached - orig on the left, new carb on the right


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

There is no easy fix for your situation that I know of, Dave. You should have been able to get the original replacement carb, at least a "service" carb, which is somewhat bare bones...you have to attach elements from your old carb. If you got the new one from Randy (as the picture shows) give him a call and explain your dilemma. He will know what to suggest. Or, you can try to wing it with what you have. Where there's a will, there's a way. Good luck. MH


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

if your not in a rush I would swap it out for the right one. If there is no way to return it you can use the old choke set up. then use the old carb as a guide and put the spring bump post in the right spot by drilling a new hole. the springs are just pressed in. just make sure to grab as close to the carb body as you can and twist while pulling a little. you dont want to bend or stretch out the post.


----------



## DaveV (Jan 12, 2011)

THX, there is no way to return it, I got it off EBAY new direct from China - I guess I will try to relocate the bump post and use the old choke lever


----------



## DaveV (Jan 12, 2011)

OK, I got it together last night. I relocated the choke stop spring by drilling and used the choke assembly from the old carb. Actually I think I could roll with no choke stop spring as the choke lever is tight enough not to move on it's own, but whatever. Also I couldn't get that governor arm hooked up correctly, so I am just going with the throttle spring to the linkage. I haven't run it yet, but when I get it outside we will see how it runs.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Carbs*

Dave

I've taken more than one Oregon carb and swapped out both the throttle and choke arms off the original carb onto it because of differences. Just unbolt the plate and lift out the shaft and transfer it. This is assuming the basic carb is the same shape. Only thing to watch is when you put it together to insure it opens the same way as on the original.

Paul


----------

